# Need advise for abdominal workout at home



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 22, 2009)

I have quit my job and am going back to university, to money is going to be very short now here! So I have decided to quit the expencive gym I go to, and start running instead.

But I would like to get a effective abdominal excersie routine, that I can do at home. My stomach still looks terrible after pregnancy and a big weight loss (60 pounds).

Any advice?


----------



## Sass (Nov 22, 2009)

YouTube - Power 90 Ab Ripper Workout

3 to 4 times a week.  Along with a superb diet and a good fitness plan AND with this great ab and core workout I was able to get my flat belly back after dropping 60lbs - it took under a year to achieve my goals.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Nov 22, 2009)

Billy Blanks - Billy's Bootcamp-Ab Bootcamp DVD is excellent. It doesn't involve laborious stomach crunches, he makes it more interesting. It hard work tho.'  I try to do it every day if I can.

I saw it on You Tube first and then downloaded it in Quicktime, there are 4 parts to it. This is good if you want to save money. I managed to pick up a cheap copy on eBay just recently. 

Amazon.com: Billy Blanks: Ab Bootcamp: Billy Blanks: Movies & TV

YouTube - Billy Blanks' Ab-Bootcamp part 1/4


----------



## TexasDymond (Nov 22, 2009)

60 lbs is alot, congats on that and the baby. How did you do it? Im currently counting calories and trying to exercise 4-5 days a week, and drinking lots of water.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasDymond* 

 
_60 lbs is alot, congats on that and the baby. How did you do it? Im currently counting calories and trying to exercise 4-5 days a week, and drinking lots of water._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sorry but it's probably not helpfull, because most of it was due to medical reasons. I stopped taking an antidepressant, which had made me gain a massive amount of weight (remeron) and I was also diagnozed with PCOS, and got on medication for that which also helped.

But of course I have also done some things myself. I am not a fan of strickt diets. It doesn't work for me, I follow them three days and then give up. So I have been counting callories and basically have been eating all sorts of things, but not over my recommende daily intake. And I have been working out at the gym (but not as much as I should though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But I think the change in medications made it possible for me because it has really minimized my huge appetite. That remeron made me SO hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gained 80 pounds during the 4-5 years I was on the medication


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 22, 2009)

I noticed you mentioned that you are trying to recover from pregnancy and a significant weight loss. Some general things to note:

You can exercise and strengthen your abdominal muscles all you want, but you won't be able to get rid of excess skin (unless you get plastic surgery). 
You can't "spot" treat, exercising your ab muscles doesn't mean you'll lose fat there, you can't pick where you want to lose fat. Women generally lose weight in their lower body LAST (it sucks, I know). 
Don't forget to incorporate back exercises into your ab workout, most people get back injuries from having an inbalance in strength between the abs and back muscles. 
Some suggestions for specific ab workouts and exercises:

Try pilates. They focus on strengthening the TA band (muscle that wraps around your waist and connects to your spine), this muscle will help flatten your tummy. 
I heard the Ab workout in the P90x DVD series is really good, although this exercise series is advanced. 
I would also suggest doing exercises with a stability ball if you can spend $20~50. You can sit on the ball while studying or reading too =) 
HTH


----------

